# 2012



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

So the other day I took my daughter to get a library card at the local library. I was checking out some Halloween craft books to see if maybe I can get some ideas for new decorations for my movie premier themed party this year. The librarian looked at me kinda funny and said a little early for Halloween isn't it? I looked at her and said well if you want to have a party that is such a hit that they start asking you in January about your next party then you have to start early. She just shook her head and laughed but I am serious. I gave a party last year for just a family and i think two of the kid's friends showed up and it was such a hit. We like any family get together on holidays and birthdays but also on Sunday. Every time we get together the kids ask me what I have been working on. I have been in the planning stages for not just my second annual Halloween bash but my daughters 11th birthday party. Sam (my daughter) and I have come to conclusion we are going to tie them together so I don't have to make so many different props in June and then not need them again. Our theme this year is a Movie Premier. I am looking at purchasing a projector for both parties and of course those summer night to watch a movie as a family in the backyard lol. I have found a place to rent a popcorn machine for 60.00. We chose to highlight 3 things from several movies: a game, a food or drink, and a decoration or two. Each movie will have a station or table. One movie my daughter chose was Lemonade Mouth from the Disney Channel. I have a co worker who is lending me a lemonade stand for the lemonade we will have. The projector I am looking at purchasing will hook to the WII and we will play just dance and sing it. We also chose Shrek as a movie too. This one I found a game called 3 blind mice kind of a blind version of duck duck goose. We chose eyeball cupcakes to represent the scene in Shrek Forever after where Donkey swallows eyeballs and they come out his nose. The kids absolutely loved these last year so they will make a comeback this year. I am planning on building a ticket booth with my skeleton (the kids named him Bob the skeleton with many a job) as the ticket taker. Invitations are V.I.P. passes. I want to make a walk of fame to hang on the wall for when I take each of kid's pictures. My daughter has also decided to do Alice in Wonderland so we will have a the sign from the movie where Alice first meets Cheshire Cat, and we will have the painting of the roses game. The kids are already deciding on their costumes and are so excited.
So many ideas hoping I can do as much as possible with as little money as possible. Thank goodness I work for a furniture store. I use a lot of the packing material to make my decorations. I have started my collections of big refrigerator boxes, the styrafome (not spelled right.) and the wood from the bottom of the dressers and wooden entertainment stands. I also found cardboard movie reels at a blockbuster that was going out of business and I bought 18.00 worth of those to hang as decorations also. I cannot wait for my first day off so I can start off with a good start at getting as much done for both parties before the first in June. 

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions all are welcome. BTW we have not chosen a movie to play once it gets dark.


----------



## Amanda Covarrubias (Feb 6, 2012)

The moie... you should do something funny and scary. Like.... My daughters keeper. or scary movie. or idk. something. but like..... pick 3 movies, and take a pole on who likes what movie and whatever movie gets the most votes, than theres your movie.


----------

